# SHIMANO Deore LX RD-M580 SGS Schaltwerk NEU



## subdermal (3. Oktober 2012)

Zu verkaufen: Neues Shimano Deore LX-Schaltwerk - http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-Deore-LX-RD-M580-SGS-Schaltwerk-NEU-/150916225500?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23234ed9dc


----------

